# Premium mince, fresh bread crumbs, Egg, Onion & Fresh Herbs



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2006)

Well that's all it takes to make a great Rissole 

I'm so getting back into journaling... I just think the whole thing keeps me focused and on track.
I've had a week off over Christmas and spent some great family time, but my first week back i Shock so i am really looking forward to it 
I have got 4 people i am training at the moment 1 is a good mate who has started a 12 week body challenge. (More on them and what i am doing with them later )
Well i'm not gonna blab on a whole lot right now, just time to get into it. I'll be back in a few hrs to post up my current diet and workout  
Hehe... my current weight is 92kg (202.4lb) thats only 14kg on my comp weight from 2 1/2mths ago....  (just thought i'd add that in)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

hey ! Look what the dingo dragged in !!! 
 Glad to see you are still alive and kickin'!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow...a Rissy sighting!  I wondered if that last comp. had done hime in  (I'm still waiting on a vid..hehehehehe)  Glad to see your back...we missed ya!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

You think a little 'ol comp would do me in.... hmpf....
My burner is playin up so a, havin trouble gettin them burnt...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

*Shock workout:*

Wow its been so long since i done a shock workout i forgot how wicked they are  (love it  )

Delt/ Bi's:
Machine press/ _Face pulls_:
220* 12/ _110* 12_
242* 11/ _121* 12_
242* 9/  _121* 12_

DB Lat raise/ _Upright row_:
31* 9/ _70* 12_
31* 7/ _70* 10_

Dropset Clean press:
94*12 _70*8_ 50*12 ..... owie

Db Alt curl/ _CG Chins_:
59* 6/ _bw* 12_
59* 6/ _bw* 12_

Dropset BB Curl:
94*10 _70*8 _50*12

Calves - Shock set: 45* Toe press
132*
5- 5 sec rest _10- 5 sec rest_ 15- 10 sec rest _25- 10 sec rest_ 15- 5 sec rest
_10- 5 sec rest_ 5- finished.... these REALLY hurt!!!
3 sets


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

*Eats for the day:*

1)
1/2 cup rolled oats, skim milk
6 egg whites 2 whole

2)
250g's fish
200g's Broc
1/2 cup brown rice

3)
250g's Chicken breast
200g's Mixed vege
1/2 cup brown rice

4)
Max's CVGM bar (post workout)

5)
Chicken Stir fry

4 ltrs of water.
Would like to drop a few kg just want my abs to pop back out a bit more and i like training a bit leaner too.
I am doing cardio every morning with the people i'm training yesterday was beach work (sand dunes  ) today was a 50min walk tomorrow will be swimming for an hr


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2006)

Looking good Rissole  

Welcome back


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome back Ris!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother Pete!!! Welcome back my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice wo Riss !  
Your calves are going to be pissed at you !! OUCH !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought I would bounce this off of you sisnce you have more knowledge than I do on this!!! My current ratios are this :
Pro-35-40 %
Carbs-45-50 %
Fat-15 %
And I'm using the 10-13 calories per body pound for losing!!! How does that sound? Any and ALL help would be greatly appreciated my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

good looking workout Riss! Nice numbers


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for droppin in guys  Billy 

Yes Gary 3 days later and they are still letting me know just how pissed they are....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

*Shock Legs:*

*Squat/ Leg ext:*
264* 16/ _134* 10_
286* 12/ _134* 8_
308* 10/ _134*7_

*Leg ext/ DB Fitball Hack squat:*
220* 8/ _48* 12_
220* 7/ _48* 12_

*Dropset Db lunges:*
48*10/ _26*10_/ bw*10 

*Hamstring glute raise/ Leg curls:*
bw* 7/ _132* 10_

Well that was the most painfull enjoyable leg workout in ages!! I was lovin it!!
I haven't done alot of squats lately so i went light to start and built up, i ended up really happy with the weight, form, tempo and depth 
So from the very first lunge i was at failure.... i don't know how i got thru it  Then after the first set of hammies i had nothin left to give so hammies are separate this week on Friday


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

*Shock Chest/Tri:*

*Dips/ Pec Dec:*
92* 8/ _132* 12_
92* 7/ _132*10_
66* 8/ _132* 9_

*Cable X/ DB incline Bench:*
88* 12/ _65* 8_
99* 7/ _65* 7_

*Dropset bench:*
176* 10/ _110* 8_/ 66* 12 

*Bench Dip/ Db ova head ext:*
88* 12/ _69* 7_
88* 11/ _48* 10_

*Rev grip pushdown/ Smith close grip:*
132* 12/ _121* 8_
132* 8/ _121* 7_

*Dropset Rope push down:*
110* 10/ _77* 8_/ 44* 12

So i have been goin thru this phase that i was startin to hate training but since my good leg day something seems to have changed... like the cable x i just loaded up and went for it, heaviest eva for them.
I had the hugest pump and i think i'd doubled the size of my arms by the time i finished tris


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

Hoo-rah!  well done, Riss!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Slow down big guy !  Save some for the next time !!  Lookin good


----------



## bludevil (Jan 5, 2006)

Man those are some very impressive shock w/o. 308x10 for squats had me taken a double take, nice job


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome w/o My Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

hey where are ya big guy?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2006)

Training people.... *frustrated*....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Training people.... *frustrated*....


  Wish you could train me!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2006)

So do i you beast....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

HI RISSOLE!!! You one crazy fellah! An acoustic bass? Sounds good!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So do i you beast....


That would be Incredible I'm sure!!!
LOVE your siggy btw!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

I missed the sig change, thanks for pointing it out, Arch.  I love it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Miss you my Friend, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 11, 2006)

Dude... Your training people?!? I'll be glad to be trained... Does it cost?!?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2006)

Wait riss is still around?  I know I've been sick for a while but I didn't lose my mind!

Hey you wanka where are ya


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice, a new journal for Ris . Those are some damn impressive weights there Rissole... On a shock week non-the-less... 

Train me


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to say i dont want to get big. I want to get ripped like a rissole! He's not very big but his muscles are so tight. I WANNA BE LIKE YOU MAN!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 11, 2006)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> I have to say i dont want to get big. I want to get ripped like a rissole! He's not very big but his muscles are so tight. I WANNA BE LIKE YOU MAN!!!!



Have you seen his bulking pics? Pretty big if you ask me.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 11, 2006)

Well it's just a weird kind of muscle. It's big but it's not. Barely any flub anywhere that's what makes it small but big. Get what I mean?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 11, 2006)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Well it's just a weird kind of muscle. It's big but it's not. Barely any flub anywhere that's what makes it small but big. Get what I mean?



Barely any flab just means a low bodyfat %


----------



## Rissole (Feb 13, 2006)

Who's whoring up my journal....???   
Gonna start another heavy week on Monday so "hopefully" i can get stuck into this journal again...
Just took some midway pics of the guy i'm training and the change is amazing!!  
I just changed my diet plan up so i'll have to post that... 3700 cals is sweet


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Hows it goin Brother Pete, Miss you on here my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 13, 2006)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Well it's just a weird kind of muscle. It's big but it's not. Barely any flub anywhere that's what makes it small but big. Get what I mean?


I think you mean "hey you look good for a natural body builder..."
Thats why the muscle but not that massiveness...

Archy; yeah i miss hangin wich you guys.... 
My mate took my stats the other day and he reckons i went from 16%bf @ 91kg to 16.5% @ 93kg  Thought that was pretty sweet for 4 weeks work... Must be all the cardio i'm doin....
I'm off to check your journal


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2006)

So he comes...and goes...does he peek in every once and a while.

Too bad you arent staying in touch because i had the chance to come to your town and say hello...but you werent around.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> So he comes...and goes...does he peek in every once and a while.
> 
> Too bad you arent staying in touch because i had the chance to come to your town and say hello...but you werent around.


See what your missin pete....yes you can now kick yourself in the ass b/c you missed that chance!   

Here are your options for punishment:

1)
2)
3)

Your choice!  Then sit in the corner and


----------



## Rissole (Mar 21, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> So he comes...and goes...does he peek in every once and a while.
> 
> Too bad you arent staying in touch because i had the chance to come to your town and say hello...but you werent around.


She's just teasing me....


----------



## Rissole (Mar 21, 2006)

Just some quick news...
I have made a decision for a lifestyle change.
I now train at the God forsaken time of 6am!!  
Which will free up my afternoons and give me alot of my life back, Time with da kids and wifey, bass practice, and IM whoring 
See you all again real soon


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just some quick news...
> I have made a decision for a lifestyle change.
> I now train at the God forsaken time of 6am!!
> Which will free up my afternoons and give me alot of my life back, Time with da kids and wifey, bass practice, and IM whoring
> See you all again real soon



   Looking forward to seeing you around


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just some quick news...
> I have made a decision for a lifestyle change.
> I now train at the God forsaken time of 6am!!
> Which will free up my afternoons and give me alot of my life back, Time with da kids and wifey, bass practice, and IM whoring
> See you all again real soon



Hey

This is my first time posting in the journal...but I have also started going to the gym between 5-7. It is actually kind of nice once you get in the habit. By bass practice do you mean fishing or the instrument?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> This is my first time posting in the journal...but I have also started going to the gym between 5-7. It is actually kind of nice once you get in the habit. By bass practice do you mean fishing or the instrument?


instrument...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Pete!  Glad you'll be back...just isn't the same without ya!  I feel alone now only me and Billie are doing prrs right now....well that I know of!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 22, 2006)

what...am I not good enough anymore DB???????


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just some quick news...
> I have made a decision for a lifestyle change.
> I now train at the God forsaken time of 6am!!
> Which will free up my afternoons and give me alot of my life back, Time with da kids and wifey, bass practice, and IM whoring
> See you all again real soon


Awesome, I miss you my Friend!!! Jeesh, 6 am, I'm done with my workout and at work by 6 am, slacker  !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome, I miss you my Friend!!! Jeesh, 6 am, I'm done with my workout and at work by 6 am, slacker  !!!



That a boy Angel !  Don't cut that slacker any slack


----------



## Rissole (Mar 22, 2006)

sheesh... feel da love


----------



## Rissole (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok lets start by showin my eats for now 

5am
50g's Mueslie
100g's L/F yogurt

Post workout
Max's CVGM bar

9:00
4 egg whites
2 whole
15ml Flax

12:00
250g's fish
200g's Brocoli
1 cup br rice

3:00
250g's Chicken breast
200g's vege
1 cup br rice

6:00
300g's veal
400g's vege
(or whatever Trace has cooked for dinner)

9:00
40g's WPC
15ml flax

Supps are
gluatmine when i wake up
Glutamine and creatine pre and post w/o
Glutamine when i go to bed

 there... thats a start and we'll build from there hey.
Currently i am 93kg (204.6)  at about 16% bf heaviest ever at this bf%


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Are you back my Friend??? Miss ya!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Pete!  Glad you'll be back...just isn't the same without ya!  I feel alone now only *me AND Billie* are doing prrs right now....well that I know of!





			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what...am I not good enough anymore DB???????


 .


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Pete! Glad you'll be back...just isn't the same without ya! I feel alone now only me and Billie are doing prrs right now....well that I know of!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2006)

No, i emailed Rissy and told him that i was not joking. 
We could have met but he was MIA.

Cool that your back now though. 
We leave your side of the country in just 50 days though  
Too bad we did not get to meet. 

Geuss what my favorite food is now?
Rissoles


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Geuss what my favorite food is now?
> Rissoles


Isn't he married though


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey rissole!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Isn't he married though



What does this comment mean?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> What does this comment mean?


Just jokin around hun...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rissy doesn't love us anymore


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok just checkin DeadBolt  
Yes he has a loving wife and i have a wonderful man. 

I simply like to eat Rissoles and had no idea what they even were until i came to Australia. Now that i am leaving in five weeks i am eating as many as i can. 

Rissy did not meet up while i was on this side of the earth because he was scared i would lift more than him


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 5, 2006)

you go sista!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey ! Where's the Birthday Boy ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Rissy did not meet up while i was on this side of the earth because he was scared i would lift more than him




So what exactly is a rissole then?  Besides a slacker who doesn't visit IM anymore


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm here... Thanks Gary 
DB


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

Whats up Brother Pete???


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey MIkey  Things  ain't slowed down all that much... more time= more things to do 
Easter is huge and i am doing all the Tech stuff as well as playing...
I get my stats done on Friday so i'll post up were i'm at and hopefully hit up from there.
Looks like 9 weeks of bulk left then a 16 week cut to comp


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

did anyone else ever get a video of his last comp???  Cause, I was promised one...and never got it.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just some quick news...
> I have made a decision for a lifestyle change.
> I now train at the God forsaken time of 6am!!
> Which will free up my afternoons and give me alot of my life back, Time with da kids and wifey, bass practice, and IM whoring
> See you all again real soon


well, I guess 3 out of 4 aint bad...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 22, 2006)

Well i am now *47 days* away from my next comp and working very hard.
I am really hoping to go up a wieght category this year but i am gonna be so close to my old division i will probably slip into it.
This is my 3rd year competeing and each year i have wieghed in 78-80kg but much leaner each time thanks to P/RR/S   

_*Today:
Tuesday 22nd August*_
Up at 5:30am
2x Carnitine caps
1 tea/sp Amino's
1 tea/sp Glutamine

*Cardio @ da gym 6-7*
20mins on Bike
24mins on tread
20mins on eliptical
Double Shot Black Coffee

*7:15*
5 egg whites
1 tblsp Flax
90g's Uncle Toby's Plus Fibre Mix
125ml skim
1 nanna
Black coffee

*10:00*
33g's Horleys Ice Whey
250ml Skim
Medium Piece of fruit
Green tea

*12:30*
200g's flavoured Tuna
Salad
Brown Bread Roll
Medium Piece of fruit
Green tea

*2:45*
200g's Jalna LF Yogurt
30g's Almonds

*3:45-4:30 Workout (Shock) Delys/bis/calves*
Wieghts are funny numbers cause i am converting from metric...

Machine press/ BB Front raise
319*10/ 60*12
319*6/ 60*10

Face pulls/ CG Upright Rows
132*10/ 82*12
132*8/ 82*8

Dropset DB Press
75*10/ 53*6/ 37*6

Harder Bar Cable Curls/ Alt Db Curls
132*12/ 43*10
132*10/ 43*8
1325*7/ 43*6

Dropset BB Curl
94*12/ 72*8/ 50*14

6 sets of seated calves reps from 20-15

*Post workout:*
33g's Horleys Ice Whey on water
1 scoop Maltodextrine
1 scoop Dextrose

*7:00*
200g's Red Meat
250g's Mixed Vege

*9:00*
45g's Horleys Awesome Whey
250ml Skim
1 tea/sp Glutamine

So.....
How is everyone??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn Riss..........your abs are kicking!! 

Good luck in the comp


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

Heya Riss!  Looking cut, man!

OK, I'll ask...what is Ice whey?  Just a brand, or a different type?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

looking good....guess we'll see you again in 4 months??


----------



## Rissole (Aug 22, 2006)

Ab shot is from 2 yrs ago lol... Thanks YM

Hey Pylon, Horleys is the brand "ice" is a isolate whey (best tasting i have EVER had!! and the "awesome" is a concentrate  Looks like you kicked alot of w8??

Billy... that hurts...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I see an 8 pack in that picture...can I see the 9th one a little lower down??


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Rissole said:


> Hey Pylon, Horleys is the brand "ice" is a isolate whey (best tasting i have EVER had!! and the "awesome" is a concentrate  Looks like you kicked alot of w8??



I'll have to look around and see if we can get it over here.  

Yeah, I've put a little back on as I took timie from the gym, but starting a hard cut for the rest of the year...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I see an 8 pack in that picture...can I see the 9th one a little lower down??



that would be a 10 pack then my love.... 



Pylon said:


> I'll have to look around and see if we can get it over here.
> 
> Yeah, I've put a little back on as I took timie from the gym, but starting a hard cut for the rest of the year...



It's actually from New Zealand i think... It's worth hunting for. There is a guy from Hawaii who is sponsered (sp?) by them, can't remember his name try www.horleys.com
Great to see you still at it


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2006)

9-10 pack...whose counting?? I just want some pictures!! 

how are things with the family Riss?? I'm so glad to see you back around here


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

ho-lee-crap! He LIVES!
Wassup, Pete! How's my brotha from down unda?

Been to my journal....seen my most recent....'adventure'???
I'm drop dead sexy now....
gonna have to win the lottery...and fly over to have u train me in the way of the meatball..

Good luck, brotha!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 24, 2006)

omfg Rissole's back.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> looking good....guess we'll see you again in 4 months??



No he'll stick around till the cmp is done...he likes to rub it in our faces     Good work pete!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey  just a quick stop in to let you guys know i decided to pull outta comp on Saturday.... 
Just too much crap goin down , i don't like things being so flat out that the important things in life slip......
I'll be back soon to give ya'll the details, just know that i am all good and happy with the decision
Love ya's


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

hey brotha!
Hope all is well with you and the family! be great to see ya around here again! (regularly, that is)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

sheesh! Hurry up!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2006)

2 weeks of 16hr days.... Not good....
Pulled from comp  Just not coming together like i wanted.
Changed training to full body splits every second day and doin some running !?!?! Thinking about doing some wrestling and not real hung up on competeing, just gonna stay lean and fit for summer 
Goin to play poker tonight up the club and have a beer 
I play on www.fulltiltpoker.com under the name..... wait for it.... "Rissole"  Come play with me, i love it (only for play money


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

hey! Was'sup, my brotha from dwoun 'undah!

sounds like a lot of work....and hopefully a nice pay check for all that...
I'm starting back to kickboxing and juitsu tonight.
That, with lifting and maybe some running at night...(depending on the shift I may be getting here soon and weather permitting) wanna be down 35lbs by March...

Hope all is well with you, my friend!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2006)

Time to go again me thinks.... I now have a new job as a security gaurd at a very large shopping centre not far from my place... So my shifts are late at night and i'm still working at my old mans factory hopefully i'll be able to clear some debt
so im gonna try and fit training in when i can cause there is a new federation starting here that is very strict on testing... not like the other pricks.... sorry did i say that out loud..??? 
i miss you all heaps so im not gonna make any promises but hope to spend more time here
see you all soon


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Ris.  (Or did I miss it for you already?)  Anyway, nice to see you around these parts.  Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Meatball!

Happy New Year, brotha! Hope you are gonna be around more often!


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Stranger


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.... yeah hope to be round some more.
Need to get on track as i've found out this new federation is having a comp on the 28th April, should be good fun  So i actually trained on Wed and damn i'm sore!!! I'm not postin any w8's yet cause they suck!!!!!!!!!!! sheesh it's been a while........ scared to train my legs.....  just trying to find balance in my workouts now so i'm not gonna be doin any direct arm training, minimal quad work see what happens, feel like i need to balance my body out a bit.
Playin paintball tomorrow, that should screw me over nicely.... been a while since i've done that too so i'm really lookin forward to it... i'll post up some pics of my bruises


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2007)

sara said:


> Hey Stranger



Hey Sarez how are you??


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2007)

Im doing well.. Missed being on Ironmag


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2007)

Rissole said:


> Playin paintball tomorrow, that should screw me over nicely.... been a while since i've done that too so i'm really lookin forward to it... i'll post up some pics of my bruises



Good times!  Stay low, serpentine movements!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2007)

Good Stuff my Friend, GLAD to have ya back!!! Many Wishes to you on your future comp BRother Pete!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Brother Pete, a quick question for ya!!! How do you feel about actual running for cardio??? Like if I was to run say 2-3 miles in the morning, M-F and keep my weight w/o's on M-W-F in the afternoon, would that dig into my muscle too much, or would it help me cut up good???


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2007)

Right.... paintball was sweet!! i cleaned up big time!! i only got about 6 marks and 3 of them were almost on top of each other on the inside of my thigh... ouchie  the guy who owned the place offered me a job 
trained legs yesterday and focused mianly on hammies as i want to try and bring some balence into my legs.
4 sets 8-10reps lying leg curls
4 sets  8-12reps SLDL (bar to the top of my feet)
3 sets 20reps walking lunges
4 sets 16-20 reps standing calf raises
trying to do all my sets now repping just short of full extension and just short of full contraction, constant movement til the very end of the set.... damn it hurts!!

Arch: i really am unsure... across the board the train of thought is that running with produce muscle loss because of the high reps ie; marathon runners v's sprinters... you already have pretty good quads and even if they are to big to get your symetry right why not run?? i feel you need to do whatever it takes to get as cut as possible (even eat fish brocolli and flax oil for 4 weeks withe 3 hrs of cardio a day... lol) i think stepping on stage in better condition than anyone is paramount.... to get that way.... no.... i don't think running is necesarry but if it would help you then why not... i guarentee you will lose size but hopefull all of it with be fat  gotta go be back soon


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

so...killer..where's the pics???

was'sup, Pete!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks BRother Pete, lots to think about!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2007)

*Tuesday 11th Dec*
*Chest/Tris:*

*Flat DB Press* 92/8, 101/8, 101/6
*Inc Bench* 176/8, 154/12, 154/10
*Cable X* 198/10, 154/12 (wierd mach... "free motion")

*Under bar dives* 10, 8, 7
*Single Arm DB* ext 35/12, 35/10
*Machine Ext* 132/12, 132/11

4 sets of crunches, fit ball side raises, fit ball hovers.

Oh yeah  great work out


----------



## Rissole (Dec 12, 2007)

*Wed 11th Dec*

*Back/Bi's:*

*H/S Iso lat PD* 242/8, 242/6, 120/8
*Wide Grip Cable Row* 132/12, 132/10, 132/10
*SA DB Row* 92/12 92/10

*Inc Alt Curl* 44/10, 44/8
*Cable bar Curl* 74/12, 74/10
*Kneeling Cable Conc Curl *35/15

6 ssets on calves on da leg press


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2007)

Look who's back


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2007)

Who...??


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2007)

you gonna be posting workouts now or are these the only ones you've done since January????


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

Am I going to get to say Happy New Year twice on the same journal page?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey pete! How's things?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, yes Pylon thats sad isn't it...!?!?! And very funny Bill... 
Well Mikey i'll talk to you seein as how ur the only one thats not a smart arse 
Where to start...??? hmmm... Last year was huge.. as you can tell by my not being around...
I think at my last comp i was just fried and needed the break, i was bouncing from one diet to the next and comp after comp and i shut down. But now i got the bug back and have hit it hard for the last month. Even though last year was not TOTALY devoid of workouts (Miz REED....!!).
So now i am a fully fledged Poker addict... I play with the APL Australian Poker League Australian Poker League.
I mainly play free games and won a houseboat cruise on the Hawkesbury River last year. I qualified in the top 50 players at the local club then beat them all... the win was kinda freaky with the hands i was hitting...
Now i stick to just playing Monday nites at the new Taven near home. I won the venue in points for the last 1/4 and that qualifies me for the State titles. Also in the regionals next month, if i win that i qualify for the Aussie Millions Tourney..... I also enjoy playing the 1st and 3rd Sat night of every month with mates and we play the last Friday of every month for cash, not much, just like $10 games. So like yeah.... i'm an addict...
On the side i have done a teachers course and landed a job teaching TAFE. I will be teaching apprentice fitter/machinisits... not bad at $64 an hr. Should be getting part time hrs next year.
So thats about it, will be lookin at competing in May. Probably lost a bit of size but dont really care, just looking forward at getting back into it, the dieting, the cardio 
This journal will also be part of the P/RR/S forums, just fits with my training style.
Ok so we'll see how we go, it'll be nice to chat wit u guys again 
Happy New Year all


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2007)

Good to see ya, Ris.  I've never been much of a poker player (mostly because I always lose), but I can see the draw if you are winning that much.

If you haven't seen it, you should check out the movie Rounders.  I think you'd like it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Riss!

Hey, twice on one page!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

heya pete glad to see ya back man its been so damn long since ive caught up with ya!

been alot of change in my life but glad to see your rockin it again!  you still doin prrs?  man i miss that program so damn much...i wish i had the time to dedicate to it again!


----------

